# A visit with Kenbo!



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

Kenn and I have made arrangements for a visit, I am really looking forward to spending time with him and the missus. My girl and I will be traveling to Canada to meet with them next Saturday the 30th of June.
I made a decision after Kevin passed that I would travel and try to meet as many wood barter members as I can. I have huge regrets that although I spoke with Kevin many times and we called each other friends that I never got to shake the mans hand and look him in the eye. I enjoyed my travel to Texas to meet some of the boys down there and I would like to return and spend more time there, probably for swat next year. But this visit with Kenn has been something that I have wanted to do for a very long time and it is very special to me. I'm looking forward to spending some time with them both and getting to know each other on a personal level, hanging out in the legendary sanitary shop,lol. I might have to bring a bag of sawdust if I can get it across the border to sprinkle around the shop so I feel a little more comfortable, lol. It's one of those things that I am turning down over time for and taking a day of work because it is more important to me. I have so many friends here that I have communicated with over the years yet have never met in person, this is changing.
There are many more members I plan to meet, I will not hesitate again or anymore. I plan to head east soon to meet some folks there, Florida in the winter because I can't take the heat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2018)

That’s awesome. You need to follow through on the sawdust though ... and post pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

And beware Scott, your on my list too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2018)

Well I am retiring this year so that will be very doable!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well I am retiring this year so that will be very doable!


I have been through your neck of the woods many times when I was driving big rigs, kinda hard to park one of those in your front yard though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jun 24, 2018)

I think you are on the right track @woodtickgreg. I just bought a teardrop camper. First trip is going to be to the race in Bristol. It needs a little so I should have it done by August. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Tony (Jun 24, 2018)

Very cool Greg! Do me a favor brother, take a piece of that Mesquite I gave you up there. It's never seen a clean Shop, it might just implode on sight! Looking forward to pics! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 24, 2018)

Have a great time!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 24, 2018)

CWS said:


> I think you are on the right track @woodtickgreg. I just bought a teardrop camper. First trip is going to be to the race in Bristol. It needs a little so I should have it done by August. Have a safe trip.




Curt,
When you going to Bristol?


----------



## CWS (Jun 24, 2018)

Week of nascar race in August I think 13to19

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2018)

Very cool! Toronto is one of the best big cities I’ve ever seen... clean and friendly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

Great little teardrop Curt. Funny how those have become so popular again. They are cheap back to basics fun!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> Very cool Greg! Do me a favor brother, take a piece of that Mesquite I gave you up there. It's never seen a clean Shop, it might just implode on sight! Looking forward to pics! Tony


I'm not taking anything across the border, they seem to have tightened things up a bit since the last time we where through. Its just yes sir, no sir, answer their questions and get through the gate. The U.S. side was not very friendly yesterday when we came back across. My girl is Canadien and has had her green card for 40 years and man did the border guy give me the stink eye. I wanted to say I tried to return her to her village but they wouldn't take her so I have to bring her back home. But I refrained, I think if the border guy would have smiled his face would have cracked!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Jun 24, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm not taking anything across the border, they seem to have tightened things up a bit since the last time we where through. Its just yes sir, no sir, answer their questions and get through the gate. The U.S. side was not very friendly yesterday when we came back across. My girl is Canadien and has had her green card for 40 years and man did the border guy give me the stink eye. I wanted to say I tried to return her to her village but they wouldn't take her so I have to bring her back home. But I refrained, I think if the border guy would have smiled his face would have cracked!



I get it. Those guys don't have much of a sense of humor down South on the border either. Years ago, I was coming back across and they asked if I was a U.S. citizen and I said "what?" in Spanish. I was just goofing around, but they had me in a room for a few hours. Not fun!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 25, 2018)

Enjoy your trip! Take a few pics and post them if possible! Would be nice to see Ken's shop in person, as it seems to be the cleanest one in the world! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 25, 2018)

That's awesome Greg, it's not really a road trip but my door is open if you want to bring your girl to the islands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 25, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Enjoy your trip! Take a few pics and post them if possible! Would be nice to see Ken's shop in person, as it seems to be the cleanest one in the world! Chuck



Heck...it would be nice to dirty his shop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Jun 25, 2018)

Careful, you might end up in a video.

Have a good trip and enjoy yourself. It's a pretty cool thing to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2018)

very cool.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2018)

CWS said:


> View attachment 149143 Week of nascar race in August I think 13to19



Go Kyle Go!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 25, 2018)

If he breaks out the camera just spill something. 9 hours later @Kenbo will wonder where the time has gone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> very cool.


Your on the list too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 25, 2018)

Well, if you'd like to double the length or your trip, @Mr. Peet is in Northeast PA and I'm a couple hours North of him in lower central NY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2018)

phinds said:


> Well, if you'd like to double the length or your trip, @Mr. Peet is in Northeast PA and I'm a couple hours North of him in lower central NY


You and Scott are not to far apart then.


----------



## phinds (Jun 25, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> You and Scott are not to far apart then.


I'd guess he's about an hour East of Mark so something like 3 hours from me (South then East)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 25, 2018)

CWS said:


> View attachment 149143 Week of nascar race in August I think 13to19


I want to build a Tear Drop so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 25, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> I want to build a Tear Drop so bad.


I found this one in a classified ad. It needs a little work but it is only 5 years old and has heavy frame

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Jun 25, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Go Kyle Go!!!!


That's sad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been eyeballing plans for a couple years. The way things work for me I'll run into a frame that works for me and dive in head first. I want to go 60's woody style wise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 26, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> I've been eyeballing plans for a couple years. The way things work for me I'll run into a frame that works for me and dive in head first. I want to go 60's woody style wise.


Lot of ideas on the ytube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2018)

I've seen those towed behind motorcycles, the ultimate low budget freedom getaway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Your on the list too!




 

AWESOME!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2018)

CWS said:


> That's sad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2018)

Greg u going to ann arbor art fest? July 19-22 is the dates.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Greg u going to ann arbor art fest? July 19-22 is the dates.


I don't know yet, crazy busy at work. I took the day off to go see kenbo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 27, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't know yet, crazy busy at work. I took the day off to go see kenbo.




HA HA!!! He likes me best.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## phinds (Jun 27, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> HA HA!!! He likes me best.


Damn Canadians. Always going around being nice and polite and getting everyone to like them. Bah humbug.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't know yet, crazy busy at work. I took the day off to go see kenbo.



Dang got you going seven days a week eh?

It's a cool event if ya get the chance! I'll be there Saturday. Another michigander will be there with his booth so I gotta swing through and see the "old hippy". Is that right @Mike1950 ? Lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Dang got you going seven days a week eh?
> 
> It's a cool event if ya get the chance! I'll be there Saturday. Another michigander will be there with his booth so I gotta swing through and see the "old hippy". Is that right @Mike1950 ? Lol!


6 days 12 hours, Sunday I do my laundry, grocery shopping. Prepare meals for the week, mow the lawn, pay Bill's, and try to get some down time to rest. But my girl wants to go and I'm hoping i can get caught up. The next 2 weeks will tell me. Looks like 14 hrs today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Dang got you going seven days a week eh?
> 
> It's a cool event if ya get the chance! I'll be there Saturday. Another michigander will be there with his booth so I gotta swing through and see the "old hippy". Is that right @Mike1950 ? Lol!


Make sure you say i said to say hi to the hippy, old hell he is still a pup.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Dang got you going seven days a week eh?
> 
> It's a cool event if ya get the chance! I'll be there Saturday. Another michigander will be there with his booth so I gotta swing through and see the "old hippy". Is that right @Mike1950 ? Lol!


Cody, pass my regards to said hippy as well. Wish he would re-engage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> 6 days 12 hours, Sunday I do my laundry, grocery shopping. Prepare meals for the week, mow the lawn, pay Bill's, and try to get some down time to rest. But my girl wants to go and I'm hoping i can get caught up. The next 2 weeks will tell me. Looks like 14 hrs today.



Holy moly I got tired just reading those hours!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Jun 29, 2018)

Damn,

If $$$ wasn't so tight, I'd make a day trip out of it and head north of the border.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2018)

So excited! Leaving around 8 am, should be there around noon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2018)

Be safe brother, enjoy yourself! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony said:


> Be safe brother, enjoy yourself! Tony




He will be fine as long as he wipes his feet before entering my shop and puts those blue slip on booties over his shoes.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 12 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2018)

8:05, on our way! Should be there a little after noon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 30, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> 8:05, on our way! Should be there a little after noon.




If you don't have your blue booties, I have a box of them just inside the door of the shop.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2018)

Just crossed the bridge, going through customs now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't know what to say. What an awesome day spent with Greg and his lovely lady Betty. Just a fantastic day of conversation, food and laughter. I couldn't have asked for a nicer visit with them and I only wish that it was done sooner and that it didn't have to be so short of a visit. I was so in to chatting and that sort of thing that I didn't even take any pictures but I know that Greg did so he will most likely post them tomorrow. The only time I took any pictures is when I went outside to BBQ some dinner. THEN I remembered to take some. ha ha ha ha ha ha.
I'm sure I will have more to say once Greg joins the conversation but they just left a few minutes ago and I miss them already.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2018)

We just crossed the bridge we're back in the United States and it's about midnight. Got about an hour until we're home I'll post some pictures up for y'all and tell you about it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2018)

What a delightful day we had with Kenn and Angela. We did t want it to end, we just got along immediately and I distantly took a liking to each other. They are genuinely warm people, great senses of humor too! We talked and laughed and cracked jokes a lot! We just had a great time with them both. And so I guess you are all wanting to know if the legendary kenbo shop is as amazing as it looks in his pics?...............yes it is! The mans use of every square inch of space in his workshed shop is just amazing. I just stood in his shop and kept looking around at all the little treasures that where hung on the walls, just a very cool little work shop. I still am in awe that he built that beautiful roll top desk in that small work space. So here's what you all are wanting to see, some pics.
The view of the outside of Kenns shop, the trees shade it nicely and keep it cool. It's well insulated and he didn't have the air on and on a 97 degree day it was stl nice and cool in the shop.


 Come on in guys, give it a try!


 ken made me feel right at home in the pristine shop.


 Proof that kenn does make mistakes!


 A view looking at the entrance of the shop. That's my Betty on the left in the green, Angela and Kenn.


 I always wanted to make one of these gear clocks.



A selfie of me sitting at the scrolls masters work station.


 I'm very happy to be in Kenns shop!


 We had a lot of fun in kenns shop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2018)

That is NOT a proper shop. There's no sawdust anywhere

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2018)

And the next question, is his work as beautiful and amazing in person?.......yes!
I don't really have the words to Express how beautiful this desk is when you see it in person!


 some of the many legendary Kenbo scrolls works, complete with his fair ribbons.


 And a small clock he made. It's so amazing to look at that it takes your eye away from the beautiful intarsia owl on the wall.


 This gives a better idea of the size of it. Kenn said it only took 2 months of his spare time to build, amazing!


 Now here is something for all of you pine haters! I thought this was all different woods. 


 Pretty cool that it is just the lowly pine board cut into a bunch of little pieces and then stained to be beautiful!


 Another one, I just love these!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2018)

Ken, we've all known for a long time that you have WAY too much spare time on your hands but this is just ridiculous. How do you ever find time to anything BUT scrolling? Gorgeous work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 1, 2018)

These are some great pictures @woodtickgreg . I'm glad that you and Betty were able to make the drive. Definitely an awesome day. Thanks for the kind word Greg. We will. have to do it again sometime. Maybe on your side of the border next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 1, 2018)

phinds said:


> Ken, we've all known for a long time that you have WAY too much spare time on your hands but this is just ridiculous. How do you ever find time to anything BUT scrolling? Gorgeous work.


 Thanks Paul.
You're the best. As for the sawdust....did you NOT see the picture of the homesick kit? LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2018)

And some more of his work!
The size of the chuck wagon is just amazing.


 when you see it against the wall off some of his other model builds and next to the couch you get an idea of how big it is.


 The flat bed waiting for its shelf to be built.


 This is just one of his paintings, he is an artist in every sense of the word. The maple baseball bat is pretty cool too!


 The instructions on the bat.
In case of boyfriend break glass, funny!


 Beautiful dragons.


 The Jeep!


 With opening doors. The walnut is just beautiful.



I don't know why it posted this pic again? But it is funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh and I forgot, Kenn is fricken hilarious!
He's a legend in his own mind, he cracks himself up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2018)

@phinds I do note some weakness though



 

flakey paint and dirt on floor mat..... HMMMMM

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2018)

It was just an amazing visit, 2 friends that finally got together to meet each other and look each other in the eye and shake each other's hand. Guys, do not hesitate to go and meet some of your friends from the site, just do it so that you will never have any regrets at a later time. We had so much fun the four of us together. I'm planning many more visits like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> flakey paint and dirt on floor mat..... HMMMMM


Hey, in my garage, that would pass for absolutely spotless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks like y'all had an incredible time, I'm definitely jealous! Kenn your work is just amazing, that chuck wagon is ultimately Cool! Thanks for all the pics Greg! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2018)

phinds said:


> Hey, in my garage, that would pas for absolutely spotless.



Only way my shop could look like that is a miracle...... or the day before I moved onto new slab

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2018)

Kenn did you build those violins on the wall?


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> Kenn did you build those violins on the wall?



No sir. The violins were pretty much slated for scrap and they are beyond repair. I had them given to me and they hang as wall decorations now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 1, 2018)

Ken were them chicken speedies I seen on that grill?


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 1, 2018)

steve bellinger said:


> Ken were them chicken speedies I seen on that grill?




Pork souvlaki my friend. And they were absolutely delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 1, 2018)

phinds said:


> That is NOT a proper shop. There's no sawdust anywhere



Behind the Dust Collection Duct Pipe in the corner... Terrible mess back there!! 

(_Ken will have his feather duster and shop vac out before morning!! _ )




Mike1950 said:


> @phinds I do note some weakness though
> 
> View attachment 149474
> 
> flakey paint and dirt on floor mat..... HMMMMM




That's outside the shop!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Agree with what, cleaning up the corner before morning? Or, the other mess being outside?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 2, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Agree with what, cleaning up the corner before morning? Or, the other mess being outside?




Yes. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

